# Instrument decals....



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2011)

Found these ar Hannants....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2011)

Good find Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Wojtek, thought that they might come in handy....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sure.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice one old boy! Saw them in their weekly e-mail, but didn't see the pics. Could be very useful.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks awfully old chap!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2011)

Sherry?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2011)

Whisky....


----------



## N4521U (Mar 28, 2011)

I got some from Wm Marshall that seem to be ok as well..
Asked for a quote on printing my Merlin's Magic nose art.
The only reply I got was to tell me he only does his own art work. Buggar.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2011)

Those dials certainly look good, would like to see them in person....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 28, 2011)

Good find Jan, bits like that always come in handy.


----------



## A4K (Mar 28, 2011)

With all...good find Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2012)

Might try them shortly me hopes...


----------



## herman1rg (May 6, 2012)

Whats the URL for the site?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2012)

Airscale's website: airscale - Cockpit instrument decals for RAF, Luftwaffe, USAAF, USN, Soviet and WW1 aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 8, 2012)

What no 1/144 scale?


----------

